# Coffin Prize Boxes



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

I was inspired yesterday by some coffin gift boxes I saw on vampfangs.com. I was racking my brain trying to think of something cool to put our costume contest prizes in for our "Vampire Masquerade" when I stumbled accross the cardboard coffin boxes. They were relatively inexpensive, but since this is last minute and my party is this Saturday...I would have had to spend an arm and a leg to overnight them. I decided to try and make my own using cardboard boxes laying around the living room that I had from other Halloween Mail order items, and I made a quick trip to the fabric store. Bought 3 yards of satin cloth on sale for $1.00 /yd and 2 yds panne Velvet on sale for $2.50/yd.

Tell me what cha think!

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/CoffinGiftBox20.jpg

If anyone's interested, I did remember to take a few pictures as I was making them. I'm not the best at this kinda thing but I don't think they turned out aweful. Some of you could really make these great!

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/CoffinGiftBox2.jpg
Inserts for top and bottom - 
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/CoffinGiftBox4.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/CoffinGiftBox5.jpg
Top and Bottom 
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/CoffinGiftBox7.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/CoffinGiftBox11.jpg
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/CoffinGiftBox12.jpg


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good!

My dh did something similar for our prizes. Unfortunately we couldn't get Vampire wine so we just went with a variety of reds. He made the coffin boxes out of plywood, stained them (1 black, the other 2 a browny/red) fitted the box with a foam outline for the bottles and then lined that with burgundy fabric. The boxes have a fitted lid and are tied with contrasting ribbon. There is still one to finish and I'll post pics of them then.


----------



## ms. b haven (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are great! Will have to keep those in mind for next year.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

What a great idea and turned out really good! 
Might have to steal that idea for next year. Stealing one idea per halloween is my limit


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! I'm glad you like em, I'm not really that good at the arts and crafty stuff....but I figured they will do!


----------

